# Arrasar - Arrasando como la madre



## MinBee

Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda sobre la palabra “arrasando”. Mi amigo mexicano describió una foto de una bebe de esta manera: “¡Arrasando como la madre!”

Capto lo esencial de la frase—claro que es un cumplido. Pero no sé exactamente el significado y mi amigo no pudo explicármelo. ¿Alguien me puede explicar exactamente lo que quiere decir y si hay una palabra/frase correspondiente en inglés?

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!

_[Se ha editado el título de este hilo para que incluya una mayor porción de la frase original (en vez de una sola palabra). Por favor hágalo así usted también en el futuro y absténgase de poner títulos con una sola palabra. De paso, lea nuestras guías. Lauranazario - moderadora]_


----------



## Artifacs

In short, «Arrasando» would be like saying: «He/She beats them all» / «He/She is being cheered wherever he/she goes» / «He/She is great, awesome, beautiful, etc» «He/She succeds whenever he/she goes»

Let's say you have a rock band and people like too much your music and there were a lot of people in the show cheereing and enjoying and going crazy. In short, you were utterly succeding there, you were «arrasando».

Hope it helps. Cheers


----------



## Marsianitoh

Kick- ass like her mum!
Kicking ass like her mum!


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Smashing!
- Cracking!


En español, esta expresión (un verbo en gerundio) puede entenderse como interjección ('¡Qué arrase!'), adjetivo ('Arrasadora!'), sustantivo ('¡(Es) un arrase!'), o como verbo ('¡Arrasa!', '¡Está arrasando', '¡Está que arrasa!', '¡Es de arrasar!', etc).

En inglés, puede traducirse como interjección, adjetivo, o gerundio.


En tu ejemplo;

- Interjection -> Smashing!
- Adjective -> How / Truly / Just smashing!
- Verbo -> She's smashing!


Muy jergalmente;

- She's amazeballs
- She's brill / bitching
- She's def / peng


----------



## Magazine

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - She's brill / bitching
> - She's def / peng



Wow, she is bitching.   

Seguro que es la mejor opción para un bebé. Igual que peng, pero lo de bitching...en fin, no es una opción en este caso.


----------



## Bevj

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Muy jergalmente;
> 
> - She's amazeballs
> - She's brill / bitching
> - She's def / peng



Apart from _brill,_ I have never head any of these words. 
Are they from UrbanDictionary?


----------



## Magazine

Bevj said:


> Apart from _brill,_ I have never head any of these words.
> Are they from UrbanDictionary?


That's where _I_ found bitching and peng.


----------



## Bevj

Magazine said:


> That's where _I_ found bitching and peng.



I thought so 

So probably used by only a small percentage of AE native speakers.  Not to be copied in most cases


----------



## Bevj

Ir would be interesting to have an opinión from @Masood but I don't think you can reply on Google Search or a dictionary for a translation of informal/slang terms.  There is no suggestion or explanation of what era they are from, or what English-speaking country uses them, and therefore they can be misleading.  And in the original context describes by MinBee, quite unsuitable.


----------



## Magazine

Bevj said:


> And in the original context described by MinBee, quite unsuitable.



Desde luego, y en el post original se habla de un bebé, en este caso una niña.



MinBee said:


> Mi amigo mexicano describió una foto de una bebe de esta manera: “¡Arrasando como la madre!”


_Mode edit: reference to deleted post was removed. -fenixpollo_


----------



## sound shift

No UrbanDictionary for me, because I'm a suburban boy. That in turn means that my suggestion of "She rules - just like her mum" may be perceived as uncool, pasada de moda, etc (but I'm used to that).


----------



## Bevj

sound shift said:


> No UrbanDictionary for me, because I'm a suburban boy. That in turn means that my suggestion of "She rules - just like her mum" may be perceived as uncool, pasada de moda, etc (but I'm used to that).


Well, I like your suggestion


----------



## Marsianitoh

Bevj said:


> Well, I like your suggestion


I like it too!


----------



## Masood

I've got some basic questions:
1. Are we talking about a baby (infant)?
2. Is the expression “¡Arrasando como la madre!” making a comparison of the child (if indeed it is a child) and its mother?


----------



## Bevj

1.  Yes, 'una foto de una bebé  (first post)
2.  As I understand it, the speaker is saying that the baby is gorgeous/adorable like her mum.


----------



## Masood

Bevj said:


> 1.  Yes, 'una foto de una bebé  (first post)
> 2.  As I understand it, the speaker is saying that the baby is gorgeous/adorable like her mum.


1. Ok, thanks.
2. Without more context, I'd go for something middle-of-the-road, e.g. "She's gorgeous, just like her mum".
As for "Peng/bitching", I've heard them before, but they would be totally inappropriate for referring to an infant.


----------



## Marsianitoh

I don't think they mean just " gorgeous" , "arrasar" means to be the absolute best, much better that anyone else buy not only because of her looks, it's more general.


----------



## gato radioso

I guess the original sentence might be similar to:

"Está que se sale, como su madre!"
"Está para comérsela, como su madre!"

Which would be the most idiomatic expressions in Spain's Spanish, meaning something like:
Isn' t she lovely/gorgeous? Just like her mom!


----------



## Masood

Well, you Spanish lads and lasses need to come to some level of agreement, because e.g. @gato radioso thinks it means something like 'gorgeous', but others don't.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Masood said:


> Well, you Spanish lads and lasses need to come to some level of agreement, because e.g. @gato radioso thinks it means something like 'gorgeous', but others don't.


I think we need Minbee to explain the situation and describe the picture. I'd be nice to have the opinion of a Mexican forero too.


----------



## pollohispanizado

Según el DLE: "arrasar

8. intr. Triunfar con rotundidad."

Si queremos ser muy informales, ya que se trata de un post en facebook, creo que valdría la novísima expresión "winning", la cual es muy general y no se refiere a ninguna cosa ganada en concreto.

"Winning/slaying it just like her mom".


----------



## Masood

pollohispanizado said:


> Si queremos ser muy informales, ya que se trata de un post en facebook, creo que valdría la novísima expresión "winning"...


The opening poster doesn't mention anything about the photo being on Facebook. 
Or have I misunderstood you?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Bevj said:


> 1.  Yes, 'una foto de una *bebé*  (first post)



No. El primer post dice '*bebe*'.

Esa era la cuestión que se debatía. No nos vayamos a confundir...:


MinBee said:


> Tengo una duda sobre la palabra “arrasando”.
> Mi amigo mexicano describió una foto de una *bebe* de esta manera: “¡Arrasando como la madre!”





Por otro lado, 'madre' es una palabra muy común en el mexicano coloquial para formar expresiones de sentido hiperbólico. Por ejemplo, 'a toda madre', que significa 'estupendo' - y que es lo que supuse yo que significaba este 'como la madre'; algo parecido a la expresión 'de puta madre' en España.


El DLE incluye varios mexicanismos con 'madre' (selecciono el más adecuado);

*(*) DLE 
- Madre

- A toda madre*
1. loc. adj. vulg. Méx. estupendo. U. t. c. loc. adv.
- De puta madre
1. loc. adj. vulg. Muy bueno. U. t. c. loc. adv.


----------



## Bevj

Vale, falta un acento.
Pero ¿qué va a significar si no *bebé*?   sobre todo cuando de seguida habla de la madre......  Lo siento pero no me puedo imaginar que se refiere a _baby_ con el sentido de novia o pareja.


----------



## Masood

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> No. El primer post dice '*bebe*'.


Thanks, CdU. So what does _bebe_ mean?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

As I explained in post #16;


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - Beba (mex) = Babe / Baby (AE)
> (Es -> Baby / babe (angl.) )
> 
> Hay un hilo aquí en WR sobre el término mexicano 'beba'.
> 
> esa beba




In Mexican Spanish (also, more widely, in Latin America & the US), it can mean both 'baby' (= little child), and 'babe' (= beauty; love).

But I've sent a PM to the OP asking for clarification - maybe better wait for his reply.


----------



## sergiofreeman

MinBee said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre la palabra “arrasando”. Mi amigo mexicano describió una foto de una bebe de esta manera: “¡Arrasando como la madre!”
> 
> Capto lo esencial de la frase—claro que es un cumplido. Pero no sé exactamente el significado y mi amigo no pudo explicármelo. ¿Alguien me puede explicar exactamente lo que quiere decir y si hay una palabra/frase correspondiente en inglés?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


Hi There, 
In my opinion. Estar arrasando en ese contexto estaria no muy bien usado.
Pero se entiende que seria Como decir en Ingles. "You're on fire" para referirse a  Ser Popular o estar Haciendo algo muy bien.
En Cuba tambien decimos.... ¡Estas Acabando!


----------



## pollohispanizado

Masood said:


> The opening poster doesn't mention anything about the photo being on Facebook.
> Or have I misunderstood you?


No, they said "described a photo" and through reading the subsequent posts, my mind just went there. My mistake!


----------



## gato radioso

Masood said:


> Well, you Spanish lads and lasses need to come to some level of agreement, because e.g. @gato radioso thinks it means something like 'gorgeous', but others don't.


I might be wrong, as I have a Spain´s Spanish background.
For us, "madre" is just "mother" and nothing more than that, but apparently this word has a different meaning in coloquial Mexican. I´ve supposed that the usual reaction when you see a baby´s picture would be to say that he is cute, beautiful, nice… that type of thing rather than saying he is succesful (?), terrific, impressive, awesome, etc.

Let´s wait for the Mexicans...


----------



## MinBee

Hola a todos y ¡muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas! Además de entender mejor la expresión "arrasando", he aprendido otras palabras y frases. ¡Qué discusión instructiva!

Para aclarar algunas cosas: la foto es de una bebé (mea culpa omitir el acento ortográfico   ) recién nacida y la referencia a la madre es literalmente a la madre (la progenitora) de la bebé. Vi la foto en un _group chat_ de WhatsApp. De nuevo, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Magazine

MinBee said:


> Para aclarar algunas cosas: la foto es de una bebé (mea culpa omitir el acento ortográfico ) recién nacida y la referencia a la madre es literalmente a la madre (la progenitora) de la bebé. Vi la foto en un _group chat_ de WhatsApp. De nuevo, gracias por su ayuda



No te preocupes, Minbee, así lo hemos entendido, un bebé y su madre. Es un chat más privado, pero da lo mismo, lo podrían haber publicado en FB. 

Como ves, hay muchas palabras posibles, arrasar puede tener un sentido negativo (un huracán arrasa un pueblo) pero cuando se refiere a personas, normalmente referimos a alguien que es genial, inteligente, guapo...en este caso lo hemos interpretado como guapa (con muchas palabras diferentes) , igual que su madre


----------



## pollohispanizado

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Por otro lado, 'madre' es una palabra muy común en el mexicano coloquial para formar expresiones de sentido hiperbólico. Por ejemplo, 'a toda madre', que significa 'estupendo' - y que es lo que supuse yo que significaba este 'como la madre'; algo parecido a la expresión 'de puta madre' en España.


Consta que los mexicanos usan mucho la palabra "madre" en varias expresiones, pero lo más común es que se use en lugar de la palabra "verga" u otro vulgarismo, por ejemplo: me vale madre, ir a toda madre, pegarle un madrazo a alguien, etc.
Creo que en este contexto se está comparando a la beba con la mamá simplemente, pero valdría el aporte de una compañera o un compañero de México.


----------



## dalv

Magazine said:


> Wow, she is *bitching*.
> 
> Seguro que es la mejor opción para un bebé. Igual que peng, pero lo de bitching...en fin, no es una opción en este caso.


If I remember correctly the word (bitchin) was used in the 80's  to mean something was "cool/awesome" or like they say nowadays "dope" AE


----------



## S.V.

Yes, something like _Slaying all the way, just like her mum_. And _smashing, amazeballs_ also may work, but they sound nerdier.


----------



## Masood

S.V. said:


> Yes, something like _Slaying all the way, just like her mum_.


I've not heard this before. Is it AmE?


----------



## pollohispanizado

Masood said:


> I've not heard this before. Is it AmE?


It is, indeed. "Slaying it" a very popular expression with "the kids" as well as the gay community.


----------



## gengo

MinBee, just for fun, listen to Thalía's song called Arrasando.  Find a video that shows la letra.  It's a good song, and uses the word many times.

In English, when referring to a baby, we would avoid anything that smacked of sexuality (since it would be inappropriate), but I can imagine someone saying "She's going to have to beat off the boys with a stick, just like her mom."  That is sort of, slightly, a bit like arrasar, but more importantly, it is appropriate, whereas some of the other suggestions in this thread would not be.


----------



## pollohispanizado

gengo said:


> "She's going to have to beat off the boys with a stick, just like her mom."


Uff, everyone's heard that one before, but few things make me cringe harder. Ojalá más mexicanos comentaran este hilo para explicar mejor qué piensan ellos al oír "arrasar". @S.V. ¿qué te parece?


----------



## S.V.

Oh, Gengo's context would make more sense if it was her aunt.  Maybe the baby had something special, like a cool outfit or facial expression. Otherwise, yeah, it's more of an empty _she's killing it_. Not so much like _beautiful/gorgeous_. It it was a picture of the mom dancing at a party, that could also be _arrasando_. Like _Killing it_, but with the same tone as_ slay, vibes_, or _dope_ in the past.

So basically, _baby's cool just like her mum_, simple.


----------



## jilar

A ver, el padre está orgulloso de su hija, bebé en este caso, y dijo eso como si dice cualquier otro tipo de elogio o muestra de orgullo o cariño.
Arrasar es sinónimo de triunfar. Triunfar, vencer muy por encima de los demás, ... lo que nos da que alguien que arrasa o triunfa es alguien magnífico.
Obviamente un bebé poco hace, aparte de comer, llorar, cagar y mear, como para comparar sus posibles actos con los de un adulto. Se supone que el padre al decir que arrasa (triunfa o es magnífica) es porque la quiere tanto como a la madre de la criatura.

En fin, que podría haber dicho:
Me la comería (no literal, sino por considerarla una delicia, una ricura... Total, que el padre está embelesado con su pequeña)


Ahora, coged esa idea y trasladarla al inglés, con las palabras que se prefieran.

Ejemplo de arrasar entre equipos de fútbol 6-1: El Barça sigue arrasando en casa

El Barça, jugando en casa, ha vencido al resto de equipos. Y al Deportivo lo "venció rotundamente" con un 6-1.
Por tanto este equipo está arrasando.


----------

